# Manual dough dividers



## veganhunter (Feb 26, 2017)

We are looking at manual dough dividers I searched here seems few have much to say about them short of buy your bread from a bread place. Not the topic his sandwich bread and pizza dough is what will set him apart from everything out here.
so on to dividers there’s one out of Europe made by or called Monotrad? It looks like a fit for his needs then theres two or three other brands that seem to have been around for a while. Any of you have actual experience with them to help guide us, even if it’s negative. My sons not so convinced about letting a machine do anything to his dough other than mix it, but I kind of think a divider will speed this one step up and make his sizing more uniform which may or may not matter. Aside from the cost they look like they take up a lot of space and then require washing a few large parts which could negate some of the time they save. Do keep in mind he will only need a divider not an automated shaper or roller that will still be done by hand.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Every divider I've seen or worked with will roll the dough as well. That's not to say you can't ignore this function and still roll the dough bu hand.

Are they labour saving? Well... let's say you spend 3 minutes scaling your ingredients, no Time calculated for mixing, another minute for scaling pieces to fit into the divider. Now, how much time to roll each piece by hand? This is where the divider/ roller really saves time.

The best divider? The one your local bakery eqpt. dealer sells and services. Brands from Europe are great, but if no one stocks parts for them, it may be a loooong time before you can get it repaired.


----------



## carltonb (May 11, 2013)

If you need a divider only and are in the US look for a used or reconditioned Dutchess, they have been around since I started using them in the mid 60's. They are easy to repair and come in a variety of hand and electric models.
Dutchess


----------



## veganhunter (Feb 26, 2017)

foodpump said:


> Every divider I've seen or worked with will roll the dough as well. That's not to say you can't ignore this function and still roll the dough bu hand.
> 
> Are they labour saving? Well... let's say you spend 3 minutes scaling your ingredients, no Time calculated for mixing, another minute for scaling pieces to fit into the divider. Now, how much time to roll each piece by hand? This is where the divider/ roller really saves time.
> 
> The best divider? The one your local bakery eqpt. dealer sells and services. Brands from Europe are great, but if no one stocks parts for them, it may be a loooong time before you can get it repaired.


One of the things we battle out here is the lack of possible customer service or support its like were on the dark side of the moon even though were only and hour from Portland so most anything that breaks its just as easy to order parts on line and get them shipped. I see stuff from Europe and Asia arrive in one to two day more time than from a US supplier in fact my last piece of equipment problem from a US seller took literally two months to get fixed. Its funny the company I bought it from was less than helpfup. I'm about to buy $25 to $30K worth of brand new equipment and this company is no longer someone I would buy from. When. Made the first big purchase from them they were super helpful when something was wrong it would have been easier to just go somewhere else. And there a big name in restaurant supplies.


----------



## veganhunter (Feb 26, 2017)

carltonb said:


> If you need a divider only and are in the US look for a used or reconditioned Dutchess, they have been around since I started using them in the mid 60's. They are easy to repair and come in a variety of hand and electric models.
> Dutchess


Ive seen a few of them listed. Some of them look like they have been through a war but that may also mean they hold up well and parts are available to. Thanks


----------

